# Has anybody heard of 'ceres' a clothing brand? Help!



## ri0tdorque (Feb 19, 2010)

I have too many clothes, I have kept soo much over the years in hopes that I'll be that tiny little size 1 again and that's just not going to happen sooo I've decided to start figuring out what I have and what prices go for such.

A few years back (we'll say little over 2 years) a friend and I got outfits and it ended up being a case of never used it...meant to return...stayed in closet. The brand according to the tag says ' CERES' and it's a rather nice black cocktail dress. But I'm having a heck of a time finding anything on ebay much less via searching so far.









Has anybody heard of this brand (if it's famous I will hide my head in the sand) and could point me in the direction of figuring out price range for this thing you would be a godsend! I attached a pic of the dress to get an idea of what style I'm talking about.

Thanks in advance.


----------

